# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Προβλημα με DVD player

## Dynamitis

Εχω ενα DVD player Philips 3040 και δεν διαβαζει τιποτα. Πρωτα διαβαζε αλλα κολλουσε. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## takisegio

κεφαλη laser αλλαγη- μαλλον ασυμφωρη

----------


## fm344

δοκιμασε να καθαρισεις το ''ματακι''.με ενα καθαριστικο αυτιου και λιγο καθαρο οινοπνευμα,απο μεσα προς τα εξω καθαρισε το ''ματακι''αν δεν παιζει,αλλαξε το.με 10ευρο,θα εισαι οκ

----------


## mystaki g

Εαν εχεις την SF-HD65 που να εχει πανω της SMD ολοκλυρωμενο.πρεπει να βαλεις ολοιδια

----------


## Dynamitis

Που μπορω να βρω τετοιες κεφαλες?

----------


## GeorgeT

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά.

Απόστολε επειδή μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές, και σε DVD Philips, δοκίμασε και αυτό.
Παρατήρησε αν η ταχύτητα του δίσκου είναι κανονική. Αν όχι, λύσε το μηχανισμό, γύρνα τον ανάποδα και θα δείς το κάτω μέρος του μοτέρ που γυρίζει το δίσκο. Ξεκόλλα τα καλώδιά του και με το τροφοδοτικό σου δώσε στο μοτέρ 6-7 volt. Κάνε το ίδιο και με ανάστροφη πόλωση. Ρίξε μέσα από τις τρυπούλες που έχει το μοτέρ από κάτω λίγο σπρέι καθαριστικό με λίγο λάδι (πχ contactclean) και τροφοδότησέ το πάλι κανονικά και ανάστροφα, άστο να δουλέψει λίγο. 
Αν φταίει το μοτεράκι, όταν θα το βάλεις να δουλέψει κανονικά, θα νομίζεις ότι έγινε θαύμα!

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------

